# Homemade truck bed rack...?



## TimmyB (Mar 29, 2004)

*Disregard post, newbie mistake.*

Searched and found info on site. Sorry.

I have a 91 Toyota 4 x 4. 6 ft. bed with a basic tool box which shortens the usable space.

I will be selling this truck within the next couple weeks, so I don't want to buy a bike rack until I know exactly what I'm gonna have. Basically, I need to build something that's gonna be easy to remove, and fairly cheap to build. (I can get most wood materials either free or cheap because I work for a large homebuilder). I think I'm gonna have to transport the bikes(2) without the front tires because of lack of bed space. What can be used to lock the front fork down?

Pretty new to biking, any help or ideas are much appreciated.

Thanks,
...tb...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

TimmyB said:


> Searched and found info on site. Sorry.
> 
> I have a 91 Toyota 4 x 4. 6 ft. bed with a basic tool box which shortens the usable space.
> 
> ...


 So ignore or not? If not, check this out:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/large_photo.cfm?SKU=3702&Store=Bike


----------



## TimmyB (Mar 29, 2004)

Drevil said:


> So ignore or not? If not, check this out:
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/large_photo.cfm?SKU=3702&Store=Bike


That's basically what I just bought during lunch. Only mine are Yakima brand. And I though paintball was gear intensive. Jeebus, so much crap to buy!

Thanks anywhoo,
...tb...


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

*Try this...*

I used to have a Chevy S-10 with a tool box and this is what I did. Take a couple of these:










And mount them on a piece of 5/4 board. Inside most late model truck beds will be a recess on the sidewall to accept a piece of six inch board for storage purposes. Cut your board to fit inside the recess and you've got yourself an inexpensive bike rack that is expandable. Can be done for about $35-$40.


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

*Or this...*

Now that I think about it, I didn't have the tool box on the truck when I used the board because there wasn't enough room. What I DID do was take the same fork-mount clamps and attach them to the lid of the toolbox. To prevent leakage, get some thin, wide, adhesive backed weatherstripping and apply to the base of the clamps before installing them on the lid, this will waterproof the holes for the mounting screws. Or, simply apply some silicone caulk to the clamps to achieve the same effect. Even if you have a short bed truck you will still be able to close the tailgate with the bikes mounted.


----------



## TimmyB (Mar 29, 2004)

This is what I did. Picked up the mounts during lunch. Put em' on the toolbox when I got home. I said screw it, its just a tool box, I can always seal the holes back up with some screws and some sealant. Total cost about $50.(two mounts and the nuts and bolts) To seal the drilled holes, I used neoprene washers on the inside of the toolbox, and on the outside. The outside ones are between the mount and the box.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

TimmyB said:


> This is what I did. Picked up the mounts during lunch. Put em' on the toolbox when I got home. I said screw it, its just a tool box, I can always seal the holes back up with some screws and some sealant. Total cost about $50.(two mounts and the nuts and bolts) To seal the drilled holes, I used neoprene washers on the inside of the toolbox, and on the outside. The outside ones are between the mount and the box.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


i imagine if u angled it just right *and positioned the fork mount* you could still open your toolbox with the bike on...lol not that it would be easy or anything. i want to put mine on the side of the toolbox but i cant close my tailgate and i already have a great method of hauling bikes...but always looking for possibilities


----------

